# Could some one help me with some ideas?



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Could someone help me with a project? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope this is the right place to post this.

Our weight loss group needs to come up with a theme for our our costume parade for our next convention. The theme for the convention will be "Winter Wonderland" But will be called "Winner Wonderland" but everything will be pretaining to snow or something like that. Penguins, polar bears, snow flakes, anything that would be from the north.

Someone sugested sled dogs pulling a sled, and calling them Mabank (the name of our town) Hussies, instead of Huskies. But someone looked the deffination of Hussies and that was vetoed.

Any suggestion would be welcome. Can't be too complicated because there will be between 15 and 20 women of all sizes to dress up. 

To give you an idea of what we will be doing. Will be marching all the way around a convention hall. 

Someone else thought of the Mabank Topsicles. 

I know there is lots of talented people on here that could give me some ideas.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Just throwing a few ideas off the top of my head, "winter Bouquet of American Beauties" Everyone is A flower You can google flower costumes to get some ideas. Winter fairyland, everyone dresses as a fairy or a fairyland theme. Snow Angels, think Victoria's secret feather angel wing, only with more clothes then just a bra and panties. White choir robes and the ladies sing "Winter Wonderland" as they march around That's all for now, have to think on it to get something deeper in the brain


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Those are some good ideas, keep them coming.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Snow Bunnies? The ladies (bunnies) dress in Winter Sports gear, ski, skate, etc.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the snow bunnies. Everyone in snow gear and Playboy ears.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Maura said:


> I like the snow bunnies. Everyone in snow gear and Playboy ears.


And don't forget the little powder puff tail.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I like the snow bunnies too, but this is going to be in April in Texas, Dallas/FtW area or Witchita Falls. So it may be too hot to do the snow gear.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

the flower idea from craftyDiva...maybe along that line use snowdrops? they're lovely white things that appear thru the snow...bringing a wonderful relief from winter. dressing for it tho...hmmmm.... maybe a collar of petals, the face/head is the center. rest of y ou is in green for the leaves/stems.

"blue birds sing...are you listening? in the lane, snow is glistening..." birds of various types? particularly blue? long fanciful tails, simple blue costumes adorned with feathers? name...hmmm.... actually, any winter birds. cardinals, etc. bright lovely colors. Winter birds...Winning Birds? (rather a triple meaning there...birds=girls/women, winning=that's obvious, and birds are always moving, eating only what they need, staying fit and trim)

ETA: oh yeah, the bird thing...winter birds stick it out thru tough times. they bring bright color to a dreary gray world...okay, yah, i'm getting strange visuals now....


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Ruby said:


> I like the snow bunnies too, but this is going to be in April in Texas, Dallas/FtW area or Witchita Falls. So it may be too hot to do the snow gear.


Since we're at the tail end of May, hasn't this already happened?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

CraftyDiva said:


> Since we're at the tail end of May, hasn't this already happened?


This is for next year. We just had one for this year. The theme was Jungle. It was so much easier to dress for it. We all wore animal print shirts, and visors.

We have one every year and always in a different town.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

How about all being snowflakes? You could use the sandwich board idea using foam board for the front & back with ribbon over the shoulders. Leotards/tights underneath but the snowflake would cover most everything up. They could be dusted with irredescent glitter and you could come up with some kind of fancy head dress made from boas or a silver theme - BIG glittery fake eyelashes, blue eye shadow and rosy cheeks... okay, raise your hand if you've made stage costumes! I get carried away but love doing costumes. Hope you let us know what you decide and then post pictures of the result. Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Candace said:


> How about all being snowflakes? You could use the sandwich board idea using foam board for the front & back with ribbon over the shoulders. Leotards/tights underneath but the snowflake would cover most everything up. They could be dusted with irredescent glitter and you could come up with some kind of fancy head dress made from boas or a silver theme - BIG glittery fake eyelashes, blue eye shadow and rosy cheeks... okay, raise your hand if you've made stage costumes! I get carried away but love doing costumes. Hope you let us know what you decide and then post pictures of the result. Sounds like a lot of fun!


I like this idea also. So many good ideas. We had a garage sale this weekend for the convention fund for next year and some of the ladys were talking and they liked some of ideas also.


----------

